# My 25th Anniversary as a Modern Arnis Black Belt!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 17, 2013)

25 years ago today, the late Grand Master Remy Amador Presas promoted me to Black Belt in Modern Arnis! It seems like a lifetime ago. I've had a great martial adventure and I'm looking forward to another 25 years.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2013)

If it's been 25 years for you, then I've got an anniversary coming up next year! Congratulations!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## rlobrecht (Jul 17, 2013)

That is cool.  Congratulations.


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 26, 2013)

I know how you feel.  Your date got me to thinking and calculating.

1st degree black belt - January 15, 1970 - 43 years.
Lakan Isa             - September 15, 1892 - just shy of 31 years
6th degree Modern Arnis - June 28, 1992 - 21 years

Old people rule!

Dan Anderson


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2013)

*ducks out of the way of the swinging sticks*

Congratulations gents!  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2013)

Dan Anderson said:


> I know how you feel.  Your date got me to thinking and calculating.
> 
> 1st degree black belt - January 15, 1970 - 43 years.
> Lakan Isa             - September 15, *1892* - just shy of 31 years
> ...



Alright, Highlander!!!! LOL!

In all seriousness, congratulations to you all!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 28, 2013)

Dan's sooooooo old.

*How old is he Datu?*

He so old he doesn't have a birth certificate, it's a birth scroll!!!

:spitcoffee: :lool: :salute:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 29, 2013)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Dan's sooooooo old.
> 
> *How old is he Datu?*
> 
> ...



I never post text messages I get but this one I had to.  It's a hilarious exchange between Tim and me while he was waiting for a flight back home.

Tim - Did you see my latest posts? on MT?


Me - If you mean the resurrection of the Hartman-Barber-Parsons food fights, yes. I haven't been so entertained for quite some time.

Tim - No, I'm talking about my comment about how old you are.

Me - No. If it's anything like what Brian Zawilinski says about me, you've put me past 100 years old. Lol.

Tim - Way past.

Me - Ahhhhhhh, you children...

Tim - Look in my thread about my 25th anniversary. You wrote that run the promoter do at the end 1800. Harold refer to as being the Highlander. I said that you don't have a birth certificate but you have a birth scroll!

Me - I knew I'd be found out some day! You're just jealous and pray you'll look half as good as I do when you're as old as me.

Tim - Considering how long you've been practicing I just expected that you would have been better.

Me - As usual, the inexperienced eyes of youth fail to catch the subtleties. You'll learn. Some day you'll learn... Sigh.

Tim - Well we can go back and forth on this later on I'm on my plane and we're about to take off. Talk to you later brother!

Me - Have a safe trip home. Give Janice a hug for me.

Tim - (sends me a thumbs up picture)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 29, 2013)

*WOW!!! Two people communicating using electronic media and everything was understood the way it was meant. How could this be?

* :hmm:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 29, 2013)

It was a freak of nature.  Don't tempt your luck by trying it a second time.  The forces of the universe will collapse and result in black hole of such consequences that Master Ken might endorse Balintawak Eskrima and really mean it.

Your hero,
Me


----------

